# Human bedwarmers



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/us_hotels_bedwarmers

Uh, thanks, I'll stay somewhere else.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

This belongs in the "Ewwwwwwwwwwwww.." thread.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think I'll leave that job to my husband and our dog


----------

